# Where are ship ladders allowable by code 2009 IBC



## joetheinspector (Nov 25, 2014)

1009.11 Ship Ladders: States when ship ladders can be used: As a component of a means of egress in Group I-3 and access to unoccupied roofs

Where else is it allowable by code to use a ship ladder?


----------



## JBI (Nov 25, 2014)

joetheinspector, I'm pretty sure that's it. Below are the 2009 and 2012 provisions from the unadulterated IBC.

2009 IBC: *1009.11 Ship ladders.* Ship ladders are permitted to be used in Group I-3 as a component of a _means of egress_ to and from control rooms or elevated facility observation stations not more than 250 square feet (23 m2) with not more than three occupants and for access to unoccupied roofs.

 Ship ladders shall have a minimum tread depth of 5 inches (127 mm). The tread shall be projected such that the total of the tread depth plus the _nosing_ projection is no less than 81/2 inches (216 mm). The maximum riser height shall be 91/2 inches (241 mm).

_Handrails_ shall be provided on both sides of ship ladders. The minimum clear width at and below the _handrails_ shall be 20 inches (508 mm).

2012 IBC: *1009.14 Ship ladders.   *

Ship ladders are permitted to be used in Group I-3 as a component of a _means of egress_ to and from control rooms or elevated facility observation stations not more than 250 square feet (23 m2) with not more than three occupants and for access to unoccupied roofs.

 Ship ladders shall have a minimum tread depth of 5 inches (127 mm). The tread shall be projected such that the total of the tread depth plus the _nosing_ projection is no less than 81/2 inches (216 mm). The maximum riser height shall be 91/2 inches (241 mm).

_Handrails_ shall be provided on both sides of ship ladders. The minimum clear width at and below the _handrails_ shall be 20 inches (508 mm).


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't think it's addressed in the IBC, but OSHA 1910.27(e) restricts ladders to a pitch of 75 - 90 degrees.


----------



## cda (Nov 25, 2014)

Railroad loading doors ??

Some equipment access ?

Some roof access?

Swimming pools

Ships


----------



## north star (Nov 26, 2014)

*~ & ~*

From the `12 IBC,  *Section  1015.3** -* *Boiler, incinerator and furnace rooms: "*Two exit access  doorways

are required in boiler, incinerator and furnace rooms where the  area is over 500 square feet (46 m2) and

any fuel-fired equipment  exceeds 400,000 British thermal units (Btu) (422 000 KJ) input capacity.

Where  two exit access doorways are required, one is permitted to be a fixed  ladder,  or an alternating

tread device..................Exit access doorways shall  be separated by a horizontal distance equal to one-half

the length of the  maximum overall diagonal dimension of the room."

IMO, ...this section appears to indicate that the "fixed ladder" could indeed be a Ship's [ type ] Ladder.





*~ & ~*


----------



## cda (Nov 26, 2014)

+

from 03

1014.6.1 Gallery, grid iron and cat walk means of egress.

The means of egress from lighting and access catwalks, galleries and grid irons shall meet the requirements for occupancies in Group F-2.

Exceptions:

1. A minimum width of 22 inches (559 mm) is permitted for lighting and access catwalks.

2. Spiral stairs are permitted in the means of egress.

3. Stair ways required by this sub section need not be

enclosed.

4. Stair ways with a minimum width of 22 inches (559mm), ladders, or spiral stairs are permitted in the

means of egress.

5. A second means of egress is not required from these

areas where a means of escape to a floor or to a roof

is provided. Ladders, alternating tread devices or

spiral stairs are permitted in the means of escape.

6. Ladders are permitted in the means of egress.


----------

